# Sitting in my corner



## Aidan's Mummy

I knwo this is going to sound really silly but I can't seem to feel like I fit in here :blush: Some of you seem to have really close friendships and I want that but I never seem to be able to build one up in the teem mummy/pregnancy section. I tend not to come in here because I feel like I don'y fit in :dohh:. But I think all of you are great and would love to get to know more of you better. You have a really close knit community and are all so excited when one of you give birth etc and I am eexcited for them too but I just can't seem to get chatting :blush:

Sorry just a ramble not an accusing post or anything I like you all but can we be friends :D

Goes back to my corner :haha:
xx


----------



## shelx

aww :) lol
i dont have close friendships with anyone on here either but i know what you mean
theres sooo many people on teen pregnancy so maybe its just the trouble remembering whos who? il be your friend :haha: xx


----------



## trashit

awwww i feel the same way too!!!! I feel left out of the stm bit cos i got in there too late, and every time ive had a 'text buddy' its totally failed! :( *sighs*


----------



## Gracey&bump

i feel like i just get in the way posting in the stm's, 
but they're all still really nice there so i guess im
just being paranoid :blush:

& ellie i've never even had a text buddy! :(
even my bump buddy thing didnt work out :shrug:

im officially friendless :cry: :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

im your friend :D!!!

im always up for chatting to people hun, plus i have you on FB too ;) i like talking to all the girls but sometimes i think i annoy them because i talk so much :blush:

x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Aww I'll be your text buddy hun. I have free texts and I will be sooooo excited to tell everyone your updates when baby is coming becuase I have been stalking you :rofl: PM if you want my number :D

I'll be your friend too shelx
xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

sarah0108 said:


> im your friend :D!!!
> 
> im always up for chatting to people hun, plus i have you on FB too ;) i like talking to all the girls but sometimes i think i annoy them because i talk so much :blush:
> 
> x

Yes you are mrs chatterbox :D

I can't wait for little man to come (not yet though little man I have to wait a feww more months)
xx


----------



## shelx

i love talking so always feel free to add my msn or anything =) xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

OOOO pm me it hun and I shall add you
xx


----------



## sarah0108

Aidan's Mummy said:


> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> im your friend :D!!!
> 
> im always up for chatting to people hun, plus i have you on FB too ;) i like talking to all the girls but sometimes i think i annoy them because i talk so much :blush:
> 
> x
> 
> Yes you are mrs chatterbox :D
> 
> I can't wait for little man to come (not yet though little man I have to wait a feww more months)
> xxClick to expand...

:haha: when hes born you'll be able to see my 1million facebook albums of him :blush: i already have about 20 of harriet!! eeeek haha x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Ha ha yes harriet is soooooo cute bless her, so will he be
xx


----------



## trashit

i have free texts too and noone to use them on :nope: you been stalking me? :D :D can i stalk you too? Ill be your friend, im Ellie :hi: ill pm you my number if you want and you can keep people updated when ive had Audie? :D 
And to Gracey i feel in the way too :shrug: i dont go on much now, i cant keep up lol.x


----------



## Jemma_x

Im your friend hun:) i have you on msn and i did have you on facebook but then i got rid of fb but i have it again now so ill add you again.


----------



## trashit

oh fb me if you want xD
Ellie Croot and the pics of me with big geek glasses =D x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Aww Jemma :hugs:

And Ellie I am heather :D. Yep that is fine I will keep people up dated. Yeah I love stalking the teen mummies sarah and gemma will tell you :rofl: You seemed really nice and I love the name you have picked. You can stalk me aswell but nothing that exciting lol

:
xx


----------



## Youngling

I have no friends :cry:
x


----------



## flutterbywing

Aww I know how you feel, I'll be everyones friend, I have unlimited texts and no one to send them to!


----------



## trashit

i pm'd you my number ;) oh dont worry i stalk people too! kinda i guess haha. Hi Heather :hi: ;) thanks about the name choice too, its a strange one, but i loves it ;D xx


----------



## Youngling

I have unlimited texts too : )
x


----------



## Gracey&bump

i've got them too :thumbup: :haha:

i feel in the way posting anywhere though cos im still quite early on & everyone else seems to already have their babies or are just about to pop.
Jealous :cloud9:


----------



## trashit

i think we all do! :haha: i have no friends, i literally have like my parents to use them on :rofl: now i know my lifes sad when im saying that...lol.
You're brave posting this btw, ive been tempted to post something along the lines myself, but sometimes i get scared to post things incase i get a big backlash :blush: i sometimes tell myself what i'll say if someones had a go at me as the threads loading :blush: im silly lol!x


----------



## Youngling

Gracey&bump said:


> i've got them too :thumbup: :haha:
> 
> i feel in the way posting anywhere though cos im still quite early on & everyone else seems to already have their babies or are just about to pop.
> Jealous :cloud9:

We were supposed to be bump buddies wernt we lol :dohh:
x


----------



## Gracey&bump

trashit said:


> i think we all do! :haha: i have no friends, i literally have like my parents to use them on :rofl: now i know my lifes sad when im saying that...lol.
> You're brave posting this btw, ive been tempted to post something along the lines myself, but sometimes i get scared to post things incase i get a big backlash :blush: *i sometimes tell myself what i'll say if someones had a go at me as the threads loading* :blush: im silly lol!x

i do that! :haha:
even if theres a facebook arguement or something,
but then i forget it all :blush:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

So many people have unlimited texts :D If you would like my number youngling and flutterby wing PM me :D

I can be all you text buddies. Luckily your all at different stages otherwise knowing my luck you would all go into labour at the same time :rofl

xx


----------



## Embo

Hi all I am Emily, I like coming on the teen site as you all have the same sort of experiances but sometimes I feel like I shouldn't post a reply as everyone is so close.
Just thought i'd introduce myself I would love to get to know you all and make some friends. :flower:


----------



## Gracey&bump

Youngling said:


> Gracey&bump said:
> 
> 
> i've got them too :thumbup: :haha:
> 
> i feel in the way posting anywhere though cos im still quite early on & everyone else seems to already have their babies or are just about to pop.
> Jealous :cloud9:
> 
> We were supposed to be bump buddies wernt we lol :dohh:
> xClick to expand...

oop's sorry :blush:
yeah we were, but it didnt work very well :dohh: haha


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

I has taken me ages to get the guts to do it and then a wrote it and pressed post and was like OOOOOh shit
xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Hello emily :wave:
xx


----------



## Gracey&bump

:wave: hi emily
i think we're all trying to make friends on here, so welcome :hugs:


----------



## Youngling

Gracey&bump said:


> Youngling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracey&bump said:
> 
> 
> i've got them too :thumbup: :haha:
> 
> i feel in the way posting anywhere though cos im still quite early on & everyone else seems to already have their babies or are just about to pop.
> Jealous :cloud9:
> 
> We were supposed to be bump buddies wernt we lol :dohh:
> xClick to expand...
> 
> oop's sorry :blush:
> yeah we were, but it didnt work very well :dohh: hahaClick to expand...

No not really, its hard to keep up. I only really come on here when im at work and have to be quick at replying.
Maybe we should take eachothers numbers for when wer closer to LO's arriving. Then we can post threads letting every1 know :thumbup:
x


----------



## Embo

Gracey&bump said:


> :wave: hi emily
> i think we're all trying to make friends on here, so welcome :hugs:

Hiiii Thanyou :) your due date was my original due date. I have msn and unlimited texts also, so anyone is welcome to have them. 
I like getting to know new people. :thumbup:


----------



## trashit

awww hello Emily :hi: pm me numbers guise if you wish :D 
I love the idea of text buddies! I had one that text me for one night but never text me again, and then her siggy said her text buddy was someone else :cry: then i had poor mayb_baby who lost her baby about a month ago now... I think im cursed!lol.
Dont worry about being early on and feeling left out, when i was early on everyone was ready to pop or had their babies too, then as i got further on more people joined so i wasnt the earliest anymore :D


----------



## Embo

Aidan's Mummy said:


> Hello emily :wave:
> xx

Hello :) your little boy is such a cutie.


----------



## Embo

trashit said:


> awww hello Emily :hi: pm me numbers guise if you wish :D
> I love the idea of text buddies! I had one that text me for one night but never text me again, and then her siggy said her text buddy was someone else :cry: then i had poor mayb_baby who lost her baby about a month ago now... I think im cursed!lol.
> Dont worry about being early on and feeling left out, when i was early on everyone was ready to pop or had their babies too, then as i got further on more people joined so i wasnt the earliest anymore :D

Hellloooo :waves: I love the choice of your little boys name it is lovely :) I hope he comes very soon for you I bet your so excited to meet him.


----------



## Gracey&bump

Emily, sorry for being nosey but how old are you? :)

& ellie, am i okay to pm you my number? 

youngling: i'll send you my number :)
im really sorry if you've told me & i've forgotten,
but whats your name? :blush:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Thank you. Don't worry Ellie I will look after you :D

Look at my siggy. ha ha you can tell i'm excited
xx


----------



## trashit

its gone really well tho Heather so no frets ;)
haha ive done that with threads before, and sometimes i wish i could delete threads but no such luck! :(
I always wanted a bump buddy but im too far along now :cry: i should get a baby buddy lol.


----------



## Youngling

Gracey&bump said:


> Emily, sorry for being nosey but how old are you? :)
> 
> & ellie, am i okay to pm you my number?
> 
> youngling: i'll send you my number :)
> im really sorry if you've told me & i've forgotten,
> but whats your name? :blush:

Yeah send me your number.
Its Kayleigh O:)
x


----------



## Embo

Gracey&bump said:


> Emily, sorry for being nosey but how old are you? :)
> 
> & ellie, am i okay to pm you my number?
> 
> youngling: i'll send you my number :)
> im really sorry if you've told me & i've forgotten,
> but whats your name? :blush:

No worries I was 20 last week but I still feel like a teenager and I got I.D for a 15 film the other day :blush:


----------



## trashit

everyone pm me numbers!! I have textlings to use! ;)
Awww Heather :cloud9: thats sweeeeet!! I shall have to include you in my siggy wigggyy now!


----------



## Youngling

Oh no gracey i cant get it, work comp wont let me.
Is there anyway u can send me it as a message. Or add me on facebook and private message me it?
x


----------



## Youngling

trashit said:


> everyone pm me numbers!! I have textlings to use! ;)
> Awww Heather :cloud9: thats sweeeeet!! I shall have to include you in my siggy wigggyy now!

I cant do it on my work comp : (
Can we do it through facebook? : )
x


----------



## Gracey&bump

yeah whats your facebook :)

btw, not everyone on facebook knows im pregnant yet... :blush:


----------



## Gracey&bump

Embo said:


> No worries I was 20 last week but I still feel like a teenager and I got I.D for a 15 film the other day :blush:

haha aw bless :)
happy birthday for last week :flower:


----------



## Youngling

Gracey&bump said:


> yeah whats your facebook :)
> 
> btw, not everyone on facebook knows im pregnant yet... :blush:

Thats fine, i wont write anything on ur page to drop u in it.
Its Kayleigh Melville and my profile pic is my scan picture
x


----------



## Embo

Gracey&bump said:


> Embo said:
> 
> 
> No worries I was 20 last week but I still feel like a teenager and I got I.D for a 15 film the other day :blush:
> 
> haha aw bless :)
> happy birthday for last week :flower:Click to expand...

Thankyouuuuu :) don't feel any different other than morning sickness has hit me again since! :dohh:


----------



## aiimee12345

awww :(.. i havent got a bump buddy or textin buddy! dont feel left out babe x


----------



## aiimee12345

i also have unlimited texts and love textin haha!! nothing else to do is there really  x


----------



## Embo

Hi Aimee :wave: unlimited texts are the best thing since sliced bread!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

:rofl: we all nee lives we have texts and no one to text :D

I am so sad
xx


----------



## aiimee12345

hehe!! i been in hospital since thursday n orange cut me off 4 not paying my bill so had to go use pay phone n tell my mom to put it bk on straight away haha!! x


----------



## aiimee12345

Aidan's Mummy said:


> :rofl: we all nee lives we have texts and no one to text :D
> 
> I am so sad
> xx


dont worry im sad too haha!!  ... i like texin tho lol.. think im addicted x


----------



## Jadelm

I loooove texting :D I don't even think I know how to make phone calls anymore lol.
If anyone wants to be my text buddy pm me <3


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

i feel so left out living in the US wen mostly everyone lives in UK! i dont really post too much unless i really have a quesion cuz i feel like im not close enough with anyone for them to reply. i miss everything while im sleeping =(


----------



## aiimee12345

dnw_lvs_mjc said:


> i feel so left out living in the US wen mostly everyone lives in UK! i dont really post too much unless i really have a quesion cuz i feel like im not close enough with anyone for them to reply. i miss everything while im sleeping =(

aww hun :(... what time is it there now? xx


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

aiimee12345 said:


> dnw_lvs_mjc said:
> 
> 
> i feel so left out living in the US wen mostly everyone lives in UK! i dont really post too much unless i really have a quesion cuz i feel like im not close enough with anyone for them to reply. i miss everything while im sleeping =(
> 
> aww hun :(... what time is it there now? xxClick to expand...

6:45 am.
im up bright and early cuz i have school yay!!


----------



## Embo

dnw_lvs_mjc said:


> i feel so left out living in the US wen mostly everyone lives in UK! i dont really post too much unless i really have a quesion cuz i feel like im not close enough with anyone for them to reply. i miss everything while im sleeping =(

Hello :wave: You can add me on msn if you have that? I am usually awake at weird times so I'll probably be around when you are. How many hours behind or ahead are you? 
I hope everything is going well for you :flower:


----------



## flutterbywing

Im often up in the middle of the night here, so you can chat to me :D


----------



## aiimee12345

dnw_lvs_mjc said:


> aiimee12345 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dnw_lvs_mjc said:
> 
> 
> i feel so left out living in the US wen mostly everyone lives in UK! i dont really post too much unless i really have a quesion cuz i feel like im not close enough with anyone for them to reply. i miss everything while im sleeping =(
> 
> aww hun :(... what time is it there now? xxClick to expand...
> 
> 6:45 am.
> im up bright and early cuz i have school yay!!Click to expand...

aww hun.. does it cost more to text someone abroad? x


----------



## leoniebabey

aw i feel the same. This is a sort of thing i would have considered posting, wrote it out then bottled it pahaha !

aww you all making me jelous now, id love to text you all but i dont have unlimited texts and only get 300, which usually run out within like 2 weeks. 

xx


----------



## aiimee12345

leoniebabey said:


> aw i feel the same. This is a sort of thing i would have considered posting, wrote it out then bottled it pahaha !
> 
> aww you all making me jelous now, id love to text you all but i dont have unlimited texts and only get 300, which usually run out within like 2 weeks.
> 
> xx


:(... mine used to run out quick b4 i got unlimited! x


----------



## shelx

i love the way this thread turned out :)x x


----------



## leoniebabey

aiimee12345 said:


> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> aw i feel the same. This is a sort of thing i would have considered posting, wrote it out then bottled it pahaha !
> 
> aww you all making me jelous now, id love to text you all but i dont have unlimited texts and only get 300, which usually run out within like 2 weeks.
> 
> xx
> 
> 
> :(... mine used to run out quick b4 i got unlimited! xClick to expand...

its a pain isnt it !! i want a different deal but this is pay as you go and i get free internet on it for £10 so suppose itll do for now


----------



## aiimee12345

i think on 02 now u top up £10 get unlimited texts and internet :) x


----------



## purpledaisy2

Good thread :)

I feel the same, everyone already seems to know each other and I just tend to lurk in most threads :haha:

I have quite a few people on FB but I'm crap at starting conversations :rofl:


----------



## Hamsterlovin

Hello 'waves'!

I feel the same but then again I can't reallyexpect to have that much of a connection with anyone on this section only be a WTT'er and all that!! I lvoe going on here though.. I don't post that much but love to see how everyones getting on! I'm on here most days catching up! :D

A couple of my friends are pregnant now so am lovin the site more than ever!
Am currently on my way into town to buy the first of the pressies for the mammy's and the little ones! Not due for agees but I can't help myself!!!!


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

Embo said:


> dnw_lvs_mjc said:
> 
> 
> i feel so left out living in the US wen mostly everyone lives in UK! i dont really post too much unless i really have a quesion cuz i feel like im not close enough with anyone for them to reply. i miss everything while im sleeping =(
> 
> Hello :wave: You can add me on msn if you have that? I am usually awake at weird times so I'll probably be around when you are. How many hours behind or ahead are you?
> I hope everything is going well for you :flower:Click to expand...

That would be great! Ill pm u my email wen I get home. I'm on my phone right now. I'm not sure about the time difference ill have to look it up


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

aiimee12345 said:


> dnw_lvs_mjc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aiimee12345 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dnw_lvs_mjc said:
> 
> 
> i feel so left out living in the US wen mostly everyone lives in UK! i dont really post too much unless i really have a quesion cuz i feel like im not close enough with anyone for them to reply. i miss everything while im sleeping =(
> 
> aww hun :(... what time is it there now? xxClick to expand...
> 
> 6:45 am.
> im up bright and early cuz i have school yay!!Click to expand...
> 
> aww hun.. does it cost more to text someone abroad? xClick to expand...

Ya it does. But I have unlimited in us!


----------



## rainbows_x

*Jumps on thread* :D
I feel exactly the same! No-one really bothers to talk to me... Sometimes I don't see why I bother coming on here!
I'd love a bump/text buddy but again, no-one seems intrested :(
Ahh I sound so lame haha.


----------



## leoniebabey

aiimee12345 said:


> i think on 02 now u top up £10 get unlimited texts and internet :) x

Oooh thanks, i might check that out ! :) x


----------



## aiimee12345

rainbows_x said:


> *Jumps on thread* :D
> I feel exactly the same! No-one really bothers to talk to me... Sometimes I don't see why I bother coming on here!
> I'd love a bump/text buddy but again, no-one seems intrested :(
> Ahh I sound so lame haha.

aww il talk to u :D... hehe!!... 
u ok? xxx


----------



## rainbows_x

Yay :)
I'm okay thanks, had really bad morning sickness this morning and a row with OH cause I didn't want to get out of bed cause I felt ill :( Now not going to see him till midnight now...
Grr men, how are you? x


----------



## aiimee12345

lol idiots arent they!! ... yh im ok just tired :(... n need some new tops lol!! x


----------



## rainbows_x

Aww, I'm always tired :( and I know what you mean! my MIL gave me a load of old cast offs yesterday so I'm set for a little bit longer!


----------



## annawrigley

wow this surprised me! i remember when i first joined i always thought of you as one of the "popular ones" lmao :rofl: sounds so high school but ya know what i mean. never thought you felt left out!
i spend my life on here cos i have nothing else to do til LO arrives :lol: xxx


----------



## samface182

im the same.. i feel like i just stalk everyone! lol


----------



## leoniebabey

aiimee12345 said:


> lol idiots arent they!! ... yh im ok just tired :(... n need some new tops lol!! x


i know the feeling. None of my pre pregnancy tops fit :cry:
& i dont really wanna buy maternity tops in my opinion there really expensive for the same top i could buy in a normal shop in a bigger size :shrug:


----------



## rainbows_x

leoniebabey said:


> aiimee12345 said:
> 
> 
> lol idiots arent they!! ... yh im ok just tired :(... n need some new tops lol!! x
> 
> 
> i know the feeling. None of my pre pregnancy tops fit :cry:
> & i dont really wanna buy maternity tops in my opinion there really expensive for the same top i could buy in a normal shop in a bigger size :shrug:Click to expand...

That's what I do, so much cheaper to go Primark and get tops a couple sizes bigger :)


----------



## purpledaisy2

samface182 said:


> im the same.. i feel like i just stalk everyone! lol

Me too :haha:


----------



## leoniebabey

rainbows_x said:


> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aiimee12345 said:
> 
> 
> lol idiots arent they!! ... yh im ok just tired :(... n need some new tops lol!! x
> 
> 
> i know the feeling. None of my pre pregnancy tops fit :cry:
> & i dont really wanna buy maternity tops in my opinion there really expensive for the same top i could buy in a normal shop in a bigger size :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I do, so much cheaper to go Primark and get tops a couple sizes bigger :)Click to expand...


wooooo for primark :happydance:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Lol anna I didnt know I was popular. I thought you were popular :rofl:

How are you hun?/

And I love the way this thread has got some of the shy people talking and friends :D
xx


----------



## aob1013

I know how you feel, but to be honest, i don't come in here much anyway!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

you should hun
xx


----------



## tasha41

:shy: I always feel out of place as I'm in Canada lol, my baby is soon to be a toddler and I'm going on 21 this year... I can get along just fine in the rest of the forum but I am still dealing with lots of issues related to my having a baby at 19.. so I stick around here? lol

Like OH & I aren't married or living together and I'm not in a career or anything.. and my parents are too involved with my life for my liking lol


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

I love you though Tasha :D
Yeah I tend to stay in the rest of the forum 
xx


----------



## tasha41

Aww thx! And even if you don't post loads in Teen Pregnancy I always felt like you were "part of it" lol.


----------



## Jemma_x

I feel like i have no friends:( so i just lurk lol. Heather ive re-added you on my fb:)


----------



## haley09

i usually stalk everyone :haha: everytime i try to make a friend i fail :( and i would love a text buddy.


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

haley09 said:


> i usually stalk everyone :haha: everytime i try to make a friend i fail :( and i would love a text buddy.

Ill be your text buddy! We both live in us and r due just a few days apart! Pm me if u want my number


----------



## shocker

I dont fit in here at all, im not pregnant,ttc, or have a baby! But everyones so lovely and i like to see how theyre getting on since a lot of people here helped me with questions while i was pregnant! :D and im too much of a bnb addict to leave :rofl:


----------



## 05wilkesm

im more of a stalker lol, i read everryyythingg but hardly comment on anything :shrug:
xx


----------



## Panda_Ally

Hi!!! 

I'm your friend (hope so anyways :blush:) I dont really fit in anywhere, i just flit around sections and chat to everyone!!! I've only ever have one buddy which was 24/7 but as im not getting marriedc anymore it fell thru :( So no buddies for me!


----------



## trashit

:hi: all! I cant possibly keep up with whats happened in this thread while ive been gone bc im on my phone and it takes the piss loading even one page :( cant wait to get my computer tomorrow! I hope its remained a nice thread ;) i want no backlash! Hahaha. 
Hospital today =fail. Not seeing Audie any sooner, this lil man is coming when he pleases and not anytime before! His hb was flipping all over the shop tho, it made me so paranoid! I bloody hate those machines! It was funny when i laughed seeing it flyyy! Lol. Hope everyones ok :kiss: xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Aww I am sure he is fine hun no need to be paranoid. They wouldnt have sent you home if they were concerned with his HB :hugs:

I currently have 2 of my OH's mates in my house with my OH stripping my front room walls lol. I have sloped off to bed as I have to be up with aidan lol. But they are on about doing an all nighter mad men
xx


----------



## trashit

:dohh: men! I hope they're not making too much noise (or didnt make too much noise? :wacko: ) hows it looking anyway? 
How old is Aidan btw, it probably says on your siggy but i have to opt to not see pics else it never loads BnB! He's gorgeous btw :)
Single digits today :happydance: xx


----------



## aiimee12345

yea rainbow and leonie.. i went primark yday :D got some stuff n some jeggings lol!! so there more stretchy :D.... x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

OOOO yay single digitss. Aidan is 14 months old :D And thank you

It looks ok apart from I have creases in the wallpaper and no idea how to get them out
xx


----------



## trashit

oh i had this problem toooo, i cant be of any help, i just let them annoy me for a while, the guys who did it said they'd go when it dried but they didnt, its just a sign its gone up wrong :lol: (sorry to say) aww he's over one! Did the first year go reaally fast? Ive been told by everyone it does lol!
Primark is definitely the best place to get stuff, and george cos they have a bigger section. I live in my george leggings, primark harem pants and my tops from george! lol. No point splurging out on lots of clothes, just invest in comfy leggings and big tops that are gonna fit all the way through (and afterwards!) oh and a coat, altho thats not as much of a biggie for anyone whose early on now, cos itll be summer when your all big! But i bought one for 25 quid in new looks fat section (its like size 22) it swamped me at first but now is tight around Audie kins lol! Ive more than got my wear out of it ill tell you that much xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

they seem to be going now lol

Yeah the first year was gone within a blink and before you know it they are walking with their own little attitude lol. This morning one of OH's mates was asleep on the sofa and aidan smacked him with the hoover pipe :rofl:


I tryed not to laugh while I told him of he he

I stayed in my noraml coat but towards the end I couldnt do it up :rofl: and it was decemer I was feeezing

xx


----------



## Gracey&bump

sorry to interrupt :blush:

but does Audie have a new middle name Ellie?
it's really nice :cloud9:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Interrupt hun this thread is all about being included :D

How are you
xx


----------



## Gracey&bump

not great tbh, i think my morning sickness is back :cry:
except ive had it all day!

how're you?


----------



## aiimee12345

aww ellie.. i just got cheap stuff from primark yesterday :D... hehe! n exactly no point spending money on clothes that hopefully wont fit after the baby lol!! ... n awww aidan's mommy bet u was cold!! hehe x


----------



## trashit

WELL yes lol. My mum said HARLEQUIN?! You cant have HARLEQUIN?! That poor kid has to grow up with that! You dont want him being like his dad and having to change his name cos it embarrases him lol. So she said what about Audie Leon Dennis Croot instead. So i said it a few times in my head and thought yeahh we can go with that lol. So ALDC he now is xD. 
hahahahaha Heather! Thats amusing, i love little boys for their pure mischievesness. FOB had a friend who had a son who was two, he was born with no hand on his right arm so he had a prosthetic (cant spell that lol!) one and he used to go round throwing it at everyone, it amused me lol. 
Yeeahh there really isnt any point splurging out on a whole new fat wardrobe cos you'll lose the weight in NO time at all! And then all the fat stuff will have been a total waste of pennies :dohh:
Awww i bet you was cold!! I managed to keep my normal coat on until about 25 wks but it was getting tight so i had to buy a new one considering it was November! ive been pregnant alll through winter, best time!lol. 
Xx


----------



## aiimee12345

awwww i like Audie Leon Dennis ... its cute :D.... n i no no point wasting money on my clothes when i need baby clothes lol!! have u got Audie a lot ov clothes? xx


----------



## trashit

morning sickness SUCKS :dohh: i had it til 16 weeks. I remember the last day i had it, i threw up black cos id just had a bottle of coca cola lol! Niiiice!
I advise this to everyone who asks, MINTS!! They really were my saviour! always always had a packet of mints wherever i went, and also held a hot water bottle to my tum! Oh and ice pops xD hope it gets better soon hun :hugs:


----------



## trashit

audie has a bigger wardobe than me :dohh: i went out and splurged on him, then my nanna went out and splurged on him, then ive been given like a wardobe full of stuff and also keep buying bits whenever i see anything i like :dohh: i cant help myself, baby stuff is so god damn cute! I even bought him a coat for when hes like one lol!xx


----------



## aiimee12345

aww ellie... buying ahead!! hehe!! ... i got a few things yesterday.. some little cow booties :D... hehe they sooo cute!!!... n yh mints were really good when i had morning sickness :D... n they say ginger biscuits.. i dont think they helped tho xx


----------



## BrEeZeY

trashit said:


> awwww i feel the same way too!!!! I feel left out of the stm bit cos i got in there too late, and* every time ive had a 'text buddy' its totally failed! *:( *sighs*

MINE too! i completely understand :(


----------



## trashit

oh they say ginger biscuits, arrowroot biscuits, dry crackers, fennell tea.... I tried the whole bunch, i even eat a bit of raw ginger (ew!) and none of it worked at all :( lucozades quite good actually as well, my mw advised that one! XD awwww cow bootees! they sound adorable!! well its best not to buy lots of first size stuff cos if you have a big heffalump like i have theyre not in em for long lol so ive just bought quite alot of 0-3 and 3-6. A bit of newborn, and i have some 6-9 lol! I never fit into my newborn stuff as a baby because i was born weighing 9 pounds 7 :dohh: my mum thinks Audie will be the same (i chuffin hope not!)
I dunno if you peeps are into eastenders but Zainab has her baby boy tonight!! And its one born every minute too yey!x


----------



## aiimee12345

ooo breezy :(.... u shouldnt feel left out!! 

how cute is aiden!!!


----------



## aiimee12345

hehe ellie... i no i only want to get a few newborn like to come home from hospital n that!! n i no yh she got locked in last night didnt she!! :O... oooo n i watch one born every minute too i think the receptionist is funny lol xx


----------



## pinkribbon

You're more than welcome to PM me and I'll add you on facebook or whatever :thumbup: x x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

trashit said:


> awwww i feel the same way too!!!! I feel left out of the stm bit cos i got in there too late, and every time ive had a 'text buddy' its totally failed! :( *sighs*

awe, I always think of you as one of the STMs that I know. lol


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Gracey&bump said:


> not great tbh, i think my morning sickness is back :cry:
> except ive had it all day!
> 
> how're you?

:hugs: Horrible isnt it hun. I hope it clears up soon it hopefully will#
xx


----------



## trashit

Aidan's lovely :cloud9: aww Rome! I just kinda feel 'in the way' on there :shrug: dont know why, probs me being silly!
Im really not sure if i like this pram.... Bit late now tho 9 days before hes due. X


----------



## Gracey&bump

hopefully :flower:
i thought it'd gone once i got into second tri but apparently not :cry:

do you think it'll be wiser for me to buy 0-3month clothing
or newborn clothing at first?

i only weighed 6stone12 before pregnancy & im 5 foot 3
so both my consultant and midwife have said im likely to 
have a small baby.

what do you think? :shrug:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Thank you ellie :D

And I would get 0-3 gracey as even is LO is small they grow so quickly and before you knwo it you will need knew clothes already. At least with 0-3 you should get more wear out of them
xx


----------



## Gracey&bump

thankyou :)

sorry for all the questions :blush:
but when is it that doctors can estimate how big
your baby is?


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Umm my doctor started feeling my tummy and getting a feel of how big he is at around 28 weeks + I remember him sayinh ummm big baby. And he was 8lb 50z
xx


----------



## Gracey&bump

my doctor felt mine just after 16 weeks, but all
he said was that my uterus was the size of a 
large orange :-s

your little boy really is so cute :cloud9:


----------



## annawrigley

Aidan's Mummy said:


> Lol anna I didnt know I was popular. I thought you were popular :rofl:
> 
> How are you hun?/
> 
> And I love the way this thread has got some of the shy people talking and friends :D
> xx

nono, you are :smug: ive decided. hehe i remember thinking of you, tasha41, jemma & sarah as like "the in-crowd" :lol: im such a dork lol.
& im good thanks! :D how are you? xx



PreggoEggo said:


> trashit said:
> 
> 
> awwww i feel the same way too!!!! I feel left out of the stm bit cos i got in there too late, and every time ive had a 'text buddy' its totally failed! :( *sighs*
> 
> awe, I always think of you as one of the STMs that I know. lolClick to expand...

me too! :thumbup:


----------



## trashit

aww im not left out :blush: just feel like i am cos im not one of the names, i was made single too late :rofl: ignore me!
I sorted the pram situation out dudes.
I now have FIVE :/ well...
I bought myself a quinny pushchair.
I got given two pushchairs.
And my dad said he had a travel system so i relied on that as my pram.
But hes brought it without the car seat cos he couldnt carry it on train. So its basically another pushchair. he could bring car seat at a later date but it means im not gonna have a pram when audie's born, and plus i dont like it :blush: its not me.... Lol. So ive just bought a silver cross pram!! so now i have five! Ones at my nannas, ones at my mums but THREE at mine! O oh.....xx


----------



## trashit

ive never had anyone estimate his size :shrug: i have no clue what he weighs, surprise when he gets here i guess lol. Everyone reckons 9 pounds odd lol


----------



## annawrigley

ive never had them estimate noah's size either and tbh i wont pay much attention if/when they do cos of how wrong it can be!


----------



## tasha41

I never had an estimate, all my doctor said was she'd be on the small side, but going from my bump and my own size lol I didn't expect a giant baby.. I was thinking like 7 just under 8lbs and she was 6lbs 1oz


----------



## Jemma_x

They were quite close with connors estimated weight, i had a growth scan 3 days before i had him and they estimated him at 4lb 14oz, i had him 3 days later and he was 4lb 8oz so they wernt far off at all.


----------



## aiimee12345

awww jemma he was teeny! :O so cute isnt he! xx


----------



## Jemma_x

Hes lovely, double of his dad. He looks nothing like me lol looks like ive stolen him


----------



## aiimee12345

aww hehe!! i hope my baby doesnt look like his dad hehe! x


----------



## Jemma_x

aww bless, heres a short video of connor for anyone whos intrested. Just wanted to show him off

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn70/Jemz_x/th_20100222_007.jpg


----------



## annawrigley

jemma hes adorable! xx


----------



## purpledaisy2

Aww, Jemma - he's such a cutie!

How old is he?

xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

he is gawjuss Jemma
xx


----------



## aiimee12345

awwww he gawjus :D... x


----------



## maceycat

I will be your friend :D

Im only on here recently and everyone seem to know everyone pretty well. So friendship would be nice :) Im too scared to talk to my own friends about this kind of stuff. Gay...

Anyone if anyone ever needs a friend they can just message me :D xo


----------



## aiimee12345

maceycat said:


> I will be your friend :D
> 
> Im only on here recently and everyone seem to know everyone pretty well. So friendship would be nice :) Im too scared to talk to my own friends about this kind of stuff. Gay...
> 
> Anyone if anyone ever needs a friend they can just message me :D xo

aww i suppose it different talking to ur own friends.. espically if they havent been threw it all the girls on here no everything :D xxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I just pop on here when I get time and your all lovely :)


----------



## KrisKitten

yoooo
:hugs::hugs::hugs:
ill be your friend :mrgreen::waves:

or am i too late...r u friendful now :(
:haha: xxxxxx


----------



## KrisKitten

btw iv sed it b4 and ill say it agen - aidan is unbelievably cute...seriously adorable xxxxxx


----------



## MJ Girl

I have been lurking here for sometime as well! I just fell I don't belong b/c I live in the US, and I'm not pregnant, or TTC! :nope:

But I too am also friendless so if anyone wants to add me on FB pm me! And since I'm not pregnant I don't think text buddies would work! 

But I'd like to get to know everyone! :happydance:


----------



## annawrigley

sorry but every time i see the thread title it reminds me of this:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYW6C44zo24
:blush:


----------



## futuremommy91

MJ Girl said:


> I have been lurking here for sometime as well! I just fell I don't belong b/c I live in the US, and I'm not pregnant, or TTC! :nope:
> 
> But I too am also friendless so if anyone wants to add me on FB pm me! And since I'm not pregnant I don't think text buddies would work!
> 
> But I'd like to get to know everyone! :happydance:


I'm in the same position as you haha- I'm always afraid that if I post someone will be like, "NO! You don't belong!" lol

I got rid of my facebook (kind of got in the way of my studies haha) but I'd love to friend you on here if that's okay.


----------



## trashit

facebook=evil!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Why hun
xx


----------



## trashit

dono just felt like saying it!lol.
I wish i'd started my 'nesting' later, i did it all about four weeks ago and that always seems to bring on labour.... All i have to do is hang up some pics, move a table and put a phone in... I wish i had the whole lot still to do, i could get it done today and it might have been here tomo :cry:


----------



## trashit

*he lol!! He is not an it!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Oh hun :hugs: You feeling fed up??

Maybe go see someone to take your mind off it
xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

annawrigley said:


> sorry but every time i see the thread title it reminds me of this:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYW6C44zo24
> :blush:


LMAO Anna :haha:


----------



## Mellie1988

:flower: I'll be peoples friendss :hugs:

I only joined a few months ago & I feel like I don't kno anyone & that my opinion to ppl kinda doesn't matter? :blush: people never reply to me :(

Anyway whinge over :blush: , i'd love a txt buddy? just PM mee :) , i'm also like a pro at this pregnancy thing, my daughter is 2 and my son is 4 months :thumbup: 

Anyway I gotta dash, taking Grace to toddler group, I will be online later though! 

Oh and if anyone wants to add me on facebook its Melissa Hoyle, think my pic is the same as my pic on here?? 

P.s Jemma, Connor is so cute, I can't wait for Theo to be crawling!

Melissa
x x


----------



## KrisKitten

i dnno if it brings on labour trash, sum pple think it does but i think it kicks in just before iykwim?
Looming labour causes nesting?
All i know is the day before tommy was born (my due date) i had the insatiable urge to scfrub every single cupboard door in my kitchen....queue my mum coming home from work to find a heavily pregnant daughter on her hands and knees attacking her kitchen with a sponge...
'umm kristina...what r u doing?'
'cleaning'
'shouldnt you be resting?'
'no'
'you dont have to do that you know...'
'yes i do'
'r u su..'
'yes' :/
lol she was stumped...i was in there 4 6 hours, went to bed and woke up with contractions the next morning xxxxx


----------



## trashit

i cant see the vid anna cos on my phone, wat is it? Lol. Im gonna go down mine later and use my comp hopefully, cant wait to use bnb properly! Aww my nanas cat, its got its paw over my bump :cloud9:
I am feeling fed up Heather *sighs* im going shopping in a bit, hoping the walking will help ;) xx


----------



## KrisKitten

aww melie ur opinion does count, just might get lost in thefold sometimes :flower: xxxxx


----------



## Mellie1988

:haha: my boyfriend kept asking when I was going to start 'nesting' ... I never did hehe :dohh: ....I hate cleaning :blush: LOL


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Mellie1988 said:


> :flower: I'll be peoples friendss :hugs:
> 
> I only joined a few months ago & I feel like I don't kno anyone & that my opinion to ppl kinda doesn't matter? :blush: people never reply to me :(
> 
> Anyway whinge over :blush: , i'd love a txt buddy? just PM mee :) , i'm also like a pro at this pregnancy thing, my daughter is 2 and my son is 4 months :thumbup:
> 
> Anyway I gotta dash, taking Grace to toddler group, I will be online later though!
> 
> Oh and if anyone wants to add me on facebook its Melissa Hoyle, think my pic is the same as my pic on here??
> 
> P.s Jemma, Connor is so cute, I can't wait for Theo to be crawling!
> 
> Melissa
> x x

How are you hun
xx


----------



## Mellie1988

THanks Kris :D x

Right i'm really going now, poor Grace is ready & raring to go hehe!! 
Oh and Theo has just done a poo, why oh why?! Lmao!! 

x


----------



## trashit

wow really?! Thats amazing, and he came on your due date! One thing i dont expect is for him to come then lol! I have the urge to organise and scrub but its not my house, if i was in my house i know what id be doing lol.xx


----------



## KrisKitten

id better be off too, justpoking my head round the door
college :(
smelly smelly smelly college....
have to put tommy in the creche
boo :(:(:cry: xxxx


----------



## KrisKitten

nah ellie he came the day after....fashionably late :winkwink: xxxxx


----------



## annawrigley

KrisKitten said:


> All i know is the day before tommy was born (my due date) i had the insatiable urge to scfrub every single cupboard door in my kitchen....queue my mum coming home from work to find a heavily pregnant daughter on her hands and knees attacking her kitchen with a sponge...
> 'umm kristina...what r u doing?'
> 'cleaning'
> 'shouldnt you be resting?'
> 'no'
> 'you dont have to do that you know...'
> 'yes i do'
> 'r u su..'
> 'yes' :/
> lol she was stumped...

:rofl:



trashit said:


> i cant see the vid anna cos on my phone, wat is it?

i will leave that pleasure for when you can watch it :smug:



KrisKitten said:


> aww melie ur opinion does count, just might get lost in thefold sometimes :flower: xxxxx

agreed :thumbup:


----------



## Mellie1988

I'm fine thanks Aidans mummy! Just got back in now, went out to toddlers at 10:30 and ended up bumping into a friend and going for a mega long walk with her (got soaked!!!) then went and had dinner with her and Grace played with her little girl who is few months younger :thumbup: .

x


----------



## trashit

aww they're so beautiful :cloud9: glad you had a nice day x


----------



## aiimee12345

mellie your 2 are gawjus!!... so u had a niceday then? apart from gettin wet lol x


----------



## Mellie1988

Thankyouuu Ellie (I hope thats right!!:blush: )
Wow only 7 days left for you, exciting! I bet you can't wait till your little man is here...you all prepared? 
Its weird, I had my daughter 10 days early and my son 6 days early, with my daughter I was in complete shock when she came early, I kinda thought I still had like 3 weeks left, lol! Then with Theo, I was expecting him to be 10 days early too..so I was classing myself over due when he didn't come and thought I was deffo going overdue, but nope he was kind to me and turned up a few days later!! 

Do you think you will be early or late? Maybe he will be a bang on time baby!! 
x


----------



## Mellie1988

Thanks Aimiee! Yeah had a fab day, beats being stuck in all day, lost track of the time while we was out! 
Grace is just eating her tea then think it will be bath and bed for her, shes soo tired bless her! Theo just having a bounce in his chair then I think hes ready for bed soon too, two tired monkeys! 

I'm looking forward to my chicken korma and a night with the tellie! Was meant to be going to the gym tonight but i've told myself i've been on my walk, my exercise for the day hehe!! 

You had a good day, you been upto much?? 
x


----------



## aiimee12345

exactly bet that walk tired u out!! i would have been :L lol
n aww bless them :D... do they sleep better after they have a bath on a night? i was asking my mom last night.. cus u no that jonsons bedtime bath i was wondering if it actually helped them sleep better? xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Glad you had a good day Mellie. :D
xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Hope you had a good day at college kris
xx


----------



## KrisKitten

meh, twas ok :)
long...cavs gone out now :( xxx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

aww he will be back :D

What are you studying
xx


----------



## trashit

Mellie1988 said:


> Thankyouuu Ellie (I hope thats right!!:blush: )
> Wow only 7 days left for you, exciting! I bet you can't wait till your little man is here...you all prepared?
> Its weird, I had my daughter 10 days early and my son 6 days early, with my daughter I was in complete shock when she came early, I kinda thought I still had like 3 weeks left, lol! Then with Theo, I was expecting him to be 10 days early too..so I was classing myself over due when he didn't come and thought I was deffo going overdue, but nope he was kind to me and turned up a few days later!!
> 
> Do you think you will be early or late? Maybe he will be a bang on time baby!!
> x

5 days now! sorry it took me so long to reply! i was using my phone for internet, just moved back to my house now so got comp, make it easier to type :D
Aawww i wish Audie was a little early, but no such luck! (well he still has four days) I think he's gonna go over! Its probably to be awkward because ive had everything organised for weeks and weeks!! Its just so darn irritating waiitng.. especially when it seems like everyone has their babies!! :( xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

:hugs: Come on little man get moving
xx


----------



## KrisKitten

lol he did, suprisingly early actually :D
and full of the effects of the happy house (pub) so great fun ¬_¬
Atm im doing a few NVQs and an IT course at a local college which has a creche - its great coz im able to pop out and see tommy whenever and they just come and knowck for me if he needs feeding. In about 1 or 2 months i start a second Advanced IT course and in about 3 months ill have finished my current NVQs (in Cooking & Catering and Health & Fitness - the only ones they were running lol) and should hopefully be starting a level 2 in either Business Admin or Childcare.
My actual career objective is to go into political journalism or something to do with politics and i had always planned to go to uni to study politcs, instead im starting a 3 year home learning bachelors in Economics, Philosophy and Politics in October:D
Lol u got all that? :haha:
Im quite proud of myself tbh....considering b4 i had tommy i was bunking and taking major advantge of picking things up quickly...
Still feel like i should do more tho :wacko: xxxx


----------



## trashit

i dont think theres anymore you could do Kris, youre like supermum! I can't go back to college until he's ten months, im petrified of leaving him anytime before then! xx


----------



## KrisKitten

notquite lol
no way could i leave him...iv just got lucky that theres this place close to me where the crech is literally down the hall. If i say i wanna go check up they dont even blink an eye and i still get to BF and everything...and the open university do funding for low income familys so im sorted there.
Im hopeing to carry on doing the nvqs (as theres loads you can do) while im doing my degree.
Ill have to see how things are/how busy i am lol with a 1 yr old!
xxxx


----------



## ~RedLily~

bit late joining in here but wanted to say hi to everyone!
i comment quite a lot, probably annoy a lot of people by butting in on conversations lol but don't think im anyones friend.
this thread is a really good idea btw.


----------



## KrisKitten

lol heather ur corners getting pretty full up :winkwink: xxx


----------



## trashit

:rofl: i like how full this corner is now ;)
that's really good, i know the college here has a creche, i dont know about letting you come out to BF though, thats really quite something! xx
p.s whats this team icepop :wacko:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Ha ha I love my corner

I think Kris is a super mum. I went back to college when he was 3 months and I think it contributed to my PND because I was under so much pressure to pass. I did and then I was an emotional wreck

So keep going kris your doing well.

P.s I was wondering what that ice pop thing was too, we should be called team corner :rofl:


----------



## trashit

team corner :rofl: i like it!!!


----------



## samface182

can i join this corner? i feel a bit left out of everything lol :blush:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Yep welcome to the corner 

How are you :D
xx


----------



## samface182

im good thanks! :)
really hungry though, but cant be arsed making anything to eat.
what about you?
xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Lol order a takeway or something he he.

I am fine thank you. Really tired but cant sleep. I will be regrettingthis late night in the morning when aidan wakes up lol
xx


----------



## samface182

i wish i could order a takeaway, quite low on money the now. its all bills bills bills :(

aww. your little boy is gorgeous btw! love the pic where he is smiling in your sig :)
i think im having a boy. im not finding out, but i have a really strong feeling that i have a boy bump!

xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Ugh I know I hate bills, money comes in one hand and goes straight out the other

Thank you :D He is a little monster

Do you know I saw you lived in scotland. And I was about to ask what time it was there. :rofl: I can't blame that on pregnancy brain now I'm just stupid :D
xx


----------



## samface182

HAHA! no way :haha:
yeah we are 3 hours ahead 
xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

:rofl: Really dont tell me that I am so gullable lol
xx


----------



## samface182

im actually laughing :haha:
im pretty gullible too!
xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

At least I took your mind off food. But now I metioned it you will be thinking about it again lol

Right I am off to bed. If your 3 hours ahead of me you need to get some sleep :rofl:
xx


----------



## samface182

Aidan's Mummy said:


> At least I took your mind off food. But now I metioned it you will be thinking about it again lol
> 
> Right I am off to bed. If your 3 hours ahead of me you need to get some sleep :rofl:
> xx

see you! i had actually forgotten about it! lol.

yup, i better! 
night night hun, was nice chatting to you! :)
xx


----------



## KrisKitten

Thanks :blush:
im not sure if i agree but sure!
lol
Oh team icepop is the main group of us that were chatting on the FB grup we made but had to close...the icepop lives on lol xxxxx


----------



## samface182

lol thats so random :haha:
xx


----------



## trashit

Aidan's Mummy said:


> Do you know I saw you lived in scotland. And I was about to ask what time it was there. :rofl: I can't blame that on pregnancy brain now I'm just stupid :D
> xx

 
This cracked me up :rofl:
You nutcase!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Lol I know :rofl: I am a loony
xx


----------



## trashit

:rofl:

Goshh don't Sundays drag? I hate them so much!! xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Mine has gone quick so far as I have been making dinner

I am doing chicken sunday dinner and then warm choc fudge cake with ice cream. Yum Yum. If you were nearer you could come:D

What are you doing
xx


----------



## trashit

ohh that sounds beautiful !!! i wish i was nearer :( 
Im just on this, watching antiques roadshow (wtf lol) and eating chipsticks!
Ive had a bath, woke up at 7ish but managed to sleep til 10 so...
Thats my very interesting sunday so far! full mooooon though :D:D xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

OoOO maybe you will go into labour :dust:
xx


----------



## trashit

i hope so!! I've just done my hair and done some cleaning (i couldnt find much cleaning to do as ive done it all, so i bleached the loo, scrubbed the sink and bath again and dusted the sideboards :rofl:)


----------

